
Doing better than Digg - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/16/whos-taking-on-digg/
======
jwecker
I don't know if you can say Digg is after the "Geek Culture" demographic
anymore (as per the chart in the post). It seems to me to be a centralized
replacement for the kind of people who would constantly forward emails to
everyone in their contact list. Ok- it still has a 30% geek content.

~~~
danielha
The stereotypes of digg's users holds up especially well:
<http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Digg>

------
Alex3917
I wonder how much more social news can evolve without any new advances in the
underlying technology. Without new tech (digital identity, semantic web, etc.)
then the only thing you can do is to change the people present or the way that
they interact. And if there is significantly more value that can be extracted
by tweaking the design then it'll take someone smarter than me to see it.

------
papersmith
Slashdot isn't even on the list.

